# Grady County



## mockingbird (Oct 4, 2004)

Went down behind the house to put up a stand for November hunting. I actually did not get bit by a skeeter until almost 6:30 pm. This is a good sign! We're supposed to have a major cooldown (85 for a high!) around thursday. Think I'll go sit in a tree with Uncle Therm...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 4, 2004)

Let me know how the hunting is going.  You have to baptize the deer cart!


MBD


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 5, 2004)

Mrbowdeadly,
Got that sucker rollin'!
Lots of good sign around my little plots-- hopefully with this cooler weather they'll start coming out before dark.
I'll let you know!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 15, 2004)

Dang I hope I get to slip off to hunt a bit this weekend... Its our busiest weekend of the year at the restaurant and wouldn't ya know its the first cool weekend! I'm gonna try not to hunt the land right behind my house for a week or two and thus create a refuge for world-weary deer...


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 16, 2004)

Got to hunt this evening. Let a small 4-point walk, but no fat does yet. Lots of birds came by to visit me, including a small hawk. Come on cool weather!!!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 26, 2004)

Saw the weather forcast for this week, Jim. Same-'ol same-'ol... They're definitely moving during the night only, except for a few small bucks. Whataya do? Son says its the same situation on our lease in Miller Co. I guess get all the projects wrapped up before cool weather around Thanksgiving...


----------



## Son (Oct 26, 2004)

*Moon*

Bright moon all night, heck I could browse by that thing..might have to take up night hunting... 
somebody said it ain't legal..


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 26, 2004)

Son, everybody's talking about hunting in the middle of the day during full moon. I was wondering what your experience is with seeing deer at midday?


----------



## Son (Oct 26, 2004)

*deer movement*

Have seen some midday movement here on the farm around 1:45 or 2  . But havn't tried the lease, shucks if I sat there that long, would be asleep anyway.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 28, 2004)

GIANT tracks 100 feet behind my house. They're out there...


----------



## Son (Oct 28, 2004)

*Giant tracks?*

We're not hunting giants, better report him to the circus. He may have alzimers and be wandering aimlessly about.  
Nutting happening over here but skeeters, squirrels and armadillo's. I couldn't email ya cause somebody is trying to send a scanned picture too big for my alltel mailbox. It has the email feature tied up, locked up, screwed up, goofed up. Wish folks would learn how to downsize their pictures before sending in emails. I't been trying to download for about an hour now and nothing is happening. Alltel sent a msg saying to delete some messages, I'm over the highwater mark. Shucks, can't delete something you can't get.   :
Wait til I catch 'em.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2004)

Saw my first big scrape today on the way to my stand. Nice size hoof prints in that dirt, too. Saw nothing on my afternoon hunt today-- no deer, no birds, no squirrels! Gonna switch to morning hunts I reckon. We still desparately need some cooler weather...


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 15, 2004)

Ajacent to one of the little 40 acre places I hunt near my house, it seems the neighbors have made it their "Sunday Assault Weapon Practice Range". I spent a LOT of time putting up stands-- now I'll be lucky to ever see any good-sized deer there. Guess I'll hunt it Thursdays and Fridays-- hopefully a few deer may come back. Saw a little spike mozy through this evening-- thought he was somebody's dog at first...
Rifle shots all around me near dark. Either those folks are seeing bigger deer than me-- or a lot of spikes and 4-points are hitting the dirt...


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rut starting in earnest in Grady Co.(for what its worth...).*

Wow! In the last 3 days the bucks are PLOWING up the scrapes here in Grady County! Every 10 feet-- under every little bush along the trail! Reckon in a week or so they'll be chasing gals around like college boys! Oh, I forgot. The season ended yesterday...


----------



## Millertime (Jan 12, 2005)

I've got alot of scrapes here too(Whigam). Checked the trail camera this morning and had 15 pictures on it. Taking them to Rite-aid in the morning.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2005)

This was one screwed up year. Millertime-- lemme know whats on those photos!


----------



## Millertime (Jan 13, 2005)

All I had was a small 6 point. Maybe he'll be a little better next year.


----------



## Son (Jan 13, 2005)

*The Bird*

Don't be afraid to send that six point by Mockingbird, he'll miss it... lol
Well heck I can't say much, I missed a nice buck at 352 steps, back before Christmas. The one and only shot I had all season. Of course I blame it on a bad bullet or was it a bent arrow?


----------

